

Mark Cuban explains his "The Internet is Dead and Boring" statement - nickb
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2007/08/24/the-internet-is-dead-and-boring/

======
pg
The examples he gives don't support his point very well. The arrival of
moveable type, for example, set off an era of exciting changes that lasted a
lot more than a generation. I'm not sure what Mark Cuban has stored in his
head on that subject, but I suspect it would fit on a 3x5 index card.

 _The wheel_ was the defining breakthrough for a generation? This is not a man
you want to take history lessons from.

His fundamental mistake is that he doesn't realize that social changes take a
lot longer than technical ones. And new mediums of communication cause a lot
of social changes. The Facebook would have been possible in 1995. It didn't
happen till 2004. There would be a lot more such innovations still in the
pipeline even if the physical Internet stopped changing today. (Not that it
will.)

------
dotcoma
so, for Mark it's exciting only as long as things don't work and you have to
worry about them... nice point ;-)

